# Sticky  4x4 Not Working/Actuator Problems OFFICIAL THREAD



## Polaris425

I made the others, Ya'll make this one. find it, link it, post it, whatever.


----------



## TDavison116

my belt acuator is making noisies and 2wd 4wd is flashing in one second intervals is there any thing i can do to the acuator or is it shot?:34:


----------



## Polaris425

yeah you can go read that thread that says "IS YOUR 2X4/4X4 LIGHT FLASHING?"


----------



## Tire

My bike's 2/4wd doesnt flash, it just doesnt engage at all.
no motor noise, except for the belt housing kebc making a racket when the key is turned off. 
Flipping the 4wd switch does nothing bike just says 2wd.
any ideas?


----------



## NMKawierider

Tire said:


> My bike's 2/4wd doesnt flash, it just doesnt engage at all.
> no motor noise, except for the belt housing kebc making a racket when the key is turned off.
> Flipping the 4wd switch does nothing bike just says 2wd.
> any ideas?


Check the voltage on the switch. If its like 4.7, then check the speed sencer. If there is no voltage on the switch, then you should have a flashing 2/4wd light. If not, check the connections to the relays. They are at the back by the roll-over sencer.

Last but not least you can pull the actuator out and try it but know that the back wheels have to be moving at least 1/2 mph...amybe a tadd more to sork. That's why we check the speed sencer. Its on the clutch side at the bottom.


----------



## IBBruin

I'd guess your switch is shorted closed or a bad speed sensor. Is the rubber boot around the switch torn? You open that circuit to engage 4wd, you close it for 2wd.


----------



## Tire

Yes the boot is torn good guesses guys.
Think that switch is fried?
I took both actuators off and cleaned them. the one on the front diff was notcieably cleaner, it might have been new? or at least newer than the engine brake one. also noticed the milky yellow brown of the case oil. it needs clanged
The front diff one had a small metal gear instead of a plastic one like the engine brake had. but i hooked wires to them and touched them both to the battery and they both went.. albiet very slowly, but that battery might not have a full 12v.
And my edit. There was a magnet that came unglued inside the engine brake one, that's what was the racket.
when I drove it after regluing the magnet, the 2wd wasnt flashing until i went down a hill then it started flashing back and forth. 
Still dont think its engaging 4wd


----------



## 05camobrute

The instrument cluster says 2wd but i know its in 4wd and the switch won't disengage from 2wd - 4wd and the rubber boot IS TORE on the 2-4wd switch on the handle bar.
If it is the switch which i think it is, is there a way i could just put it on a toggle switch, i mean im sure it would work just didnt know if anyone had tryed it?


----------



## wood butcher

Yea u can change that switch with a toggle or another rocker.


----------



## 05camobrute

Thanks


----------



## zachmc

So a non working speedo sensor will cause it not to shift as well?


----------



## Swamptank

I have a 2005 Brute Force 750 the 4wd actuator has broke and came all to pieces. So I bought a new one thinking it would be an easy swap but when I pulled the actuator off the pin and casing has been sheared and broke off inside the casing leaving me with actuator pieces inside my diff. Also a piece of the collar that the actuator moves to engage the 4wd has broke off. So I was wondering if I would need to change that collar or would it still work fine if I just cleaned it out and put the new actuator in?


----------



## Et_Tu_Brute?

I had a few bumper supports fall on my 2008 Brute 650i and they landed on the 4x4 switch side of the bike. My lights are not flashing, yet when I flip the switch 4x4 does nothing. I read from above and I applied direct power to the actuator and it did nothing. Is there a cheaper fix for this rather than purchasing a new servo? or could the switch be causing the entire problem?


----------



## 05camobrute

Could be the switch or speed sensor, mines been both @ different times. Did u take the acuter off & check it with the battery directly, finally got mad with mine pushed it in 4wd with my finger in the case & put it back 2geither & left it


----------



## omar302t5

Ive done everything on mine to fix the flashing problem and found out that front differential has problems with letting water in and once that happens then it starts flashing... So when it starts flashing I just change the oil in front differential and problem fixed!!


----------



## Greg G

My actuator is bad again and im not going to spend the money for ANOTHER new one. I took it apart and the magnets were loose, was full of gunk, and the motor was actually frozen up and wouldn't turn. Also the rectangle piece that goes inside the diff is pretty worn also. Im wondering if I just slide the collar inside the diff forward will it stay engaged even with out that little rectangle piece? Im not to worried about going fast so I don't mind if it stays in 4wd all the time. 
Thx Greg G

Sent from my Milestone X using Tapatak


----------



## Waddaman

As long as nothings physically broken, just put some elbow grease in it and clean up that motor/housing. Use some emory cloth to clean the motor and break cleaner/something to get in there and scrub the housing clean. About the collar on the actuator, if it's severly worn replace it AND most importantly. Check the sliding dogs where that collar sits in the diff, as they ware they can gall the inside of it up and make it ware faster/cause friction/not spin and break the actuator.


----------



## Greg G

Sent from my Milestone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg G

Im going to order a her piece and retainer pin and eventually try and clean the motor and get it working. I have a ride this weekend and I really would like to have my 4wd working and have it stay there for the rides. It kinda sucks not having 4wd on wet rocks and sand. I just want to band-aid it for he next couple weekends and then fix it right when I have the time to do it. 

Sent from my Milestone X using Tapatalk


----------



## tspin360

my brother just bought an 06 brute force 650i and the 4wd works but you cant hear the actuator "whirrling" or making any noise when you flip the switch. it wont go into 4wd at a standstill you have to move it like five/ten feet and then the 4wd light goes on. it doesnt flash or anything like most of them do so i was wondering if that is just how they are. my arctic cat can switch 4wd to 2wd on the fly or still and you can hear the actuator working. didnt know if kawasaki is different.


----------



## wolf_36

Yes you have to be moving to get the 4 wheel drive to kick in usally takes a couple of feet


----------



## tspin360

should you hear that actuator making a noise as soon as you flip the 2wd/4wd switch?


----------



## wolf_36

No . you need to be moving to get it to engauge so if you hit the switch while sitting still it wont do anything .


----------



## tspin360

alright thanks a lot. i think its working fine then and won't need to be taken apart.


----------



## tnarg84

I have an 09 650 4x4i and the 4wd 2wd keeps switching back and forth and when i turn off the bike the belt actuator keeps making noise and won't stop. I have to pull the fuse out to keep it from killing the battery. I did take the 4wd actuator out and clean it, but not the belt actuator. Speedometer is telling me my speed properly so i'm guessing nothing is wrong with that. Any suggestions? Maybe the belt actuator?


----------



## Tinker

I think you put the cover for the electric motor on the actuator on wrong. The magnets have to line up correctly. This seemed to be what was wrong with my 2009 650i when mine was blinking back and forth from 2x4 to 4x4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blue beast

My 4wd light is on and not in 4wd. Its in 2wd ...what should i check? by reading these threads im guessing the speed sensor,the switch and the actuator on the diff. right???


----------



## BlackBrute10

2010 Brute Force 750i
Needing a little guidance here, no lights flashing on the gauge pod and will not swap from 2 wheel drive to 4 wheel drive.Have flushed the front diff several times, checked/swapped all relays they are good, put direct power to the actuator and it spins. Any ideas on what to do next ? Rubber around switch is not torn...


----------



## z24guy

Look at the wires where they go into the fuse box. It's VERY common for them to rot and cause the exact problem you are describing. 

In fact it comes up often enough that somebody should do a write up on it.


----------



## BlackBrute10

Pulled my actuator and put it on my buddies brute and its flashing in 1 sec intervals, telling me that my actuator is bad... Just curious now why my bike was not showing me the samething ??? Any ideas anyone ???


----------



## z24guy

z24guy said:


> Look at the wires where they go into the fuse box. It's VERY common for them to rot and cause the exact problem you are describing.
> 
> In fact it comes up often enough that somebody should do a write up on it.



Did you check the fuse box yet?


----------



## crooklyn

Thanks for the help and pointing me in the right direction. 
The fuse box had 5 wires that were broke off. So I replaced the fuse box with water proof fuse holders.


----------



## adam6604

any good mods for a 2009 brutes 4x4 actuator? mine JUST went on my quad..first ride with the 31's.. took a actuator off my old 650 for now, but now i need a replacement.. lol


----------



## blue beast

blue beast said:


> My 4wd light is on and not in 4wd. Its in 2wd ...what should i check? by reading these threads im guessing the speed sensor,the switch and the actuator on the diff. right???


well I drove it all day today...went in and out of 4wd flawlessly ..yesterday I drained and flushed diff with seafoam , took actuator off and it was all clean and new lookin..took belt housing actuator off and was clean also, so i used brake cleaner on the spring and fork inside belt housing , not much grime came off it..oh well, time to put the a-arm bushings in and re-work the fuse box with sealed fuse holders.


----------



## Hotbrute750

Ive got one for you guys... my four wheel drive engages but does not stay engaged. I have cleaned the switch, changed the oil in my diff including cleaning the actuator, i have changed ECU's and sealed it with silicone and put di electric grease in it. I havent checked the voltage in the switch yet which is my next step... really am at a loss... Not sure if anyone still checks these threads...


----------



## rmax

how about the kebc actuator ,its hooked in with the 4wd drive actuator ,you may need to clean it, i have forgotten most of what i did know about this system ,surely someone will jump in with better replys


----------



## Hotbrute750

I cleaned it and I cleaned the kebc.. but the KEBC has been acting up... sometimes it wont shut off... not sure if that would effect it or not. Ill check into it. Thank you.. Anyone else any ideas?


----------



## Lithium177

Hey got a question. I'm going nuts. My bike wont go into 4wd. It's a 750 06. Had no issues with it untilled last week. The light isn't flashing. The engine brake is working. My fuse box is good. Went threw every diagnostic in the manual... did the bus connector mod... I'm at a complete loss... bench tested the actuator it works fine..... any ideas?


----------



## Sabo

Lithium177 said:


> Hey got a question. I'm going nuts. My bike wont go into 4wd. It's a 750 06. Had no issues with it untilled last week. The light isn't flashing. The engine brake is working. My fuse box is good. Went threw every diagnostic in the manual... did the bus connector mod... I'm at a complete loss... bench tested the actuator it works fine..... any ideas?


 
Im having the same issue. I am about to do the brake actuator bypass to see if this fixes my problem i have looked under the seat at the fuse box and they appear to be ok as well as all my fuses. My front actuator bench tested fine as well.


----------



## Lithium177

Sabo: my friend has an 05 brute. He messaged me today said he had the same issue, charged his battery and it went away. This didn't help me but worth a shot for you. My battery now reads 13.6.

Update: I removed my actuator and 12v ran it to 12oclock. (4wd) with the bike suspended rotated the wheels with the switch in 4wd. The bike still read 2wd on the display. The actuator then returned to 9oclock (2wd) after a few rotations. Repeated the same test with the switch disconnected. Same result


----------



## Lithium177

Sorry one more thing to add to my situation. don't know if its relivent but I did a fan mod. Upgraded my fan and ran the fan completely seperate from the stock harness.


----------



## Sabo

Lithium177 said:


> Sabo: my friend has an 05 brute. He messaged me today said he had the same issue, charged his battery and it went away. This didn't help me but worth a shot for you. My battery now reads 13.6.
> 
> Update: I removed my actuator and 12v ran it to 12oclock. (4wd) with the bike suspended rotated the wheels with the switch in 4wd. The bike still read 2wd on the display. The actuator then returned to 9oclock (2wd) after a few rotations. Repeated the same test with the switch disconnected. Same result


 
Thanks, I will try this today when i get home and see if it eliminates the prob. I wired in my brake actuator bypass yesterday and the 2wd/4wd light quit flashing however now when i turn off the bike after i have tried to engage the 4wd i can hear the front actuator making a little noise and after a few seconds then the back drive shaft releases. sounds like it is getting hung up or something then it releases itself. I will try the battery today tho and see if this helps my situation. atleast now i am not flashing from 2wd to 4wd. I will update later on my outcome.


----------



## Firenutt

*No four wheel drive*

OK. I replaced the wiring harness, fuse, actuator, controller, and switch. It still reads 2wd and will not shift into 4wd. Over one thousand dollars in parts and the problem still exists. The only thing I haven't changed is the speed sensor. Probably gonna try that today if the bike shop has one. Does anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## NMKawierider

Firenutt said:


> OK. I replaced the wiring harness, fuse, actuator, controller, and switch. It still reads 2wd and will not shift into 4wd. Over one thousand dollars in parts and the problem still exists. The only thing I haven't changed is the speed sensor. Probably gonna try that today if the bike shop has one. Does anybody have any suggestions?


Well...does the speedometer work? If it shows speed, the speed sensor is working. If not, there's your problem unless the 2/4wd light is flashing. Or its connector. Also check to see if the brown wire on the 2/4wd switch has 4.7 volts. If not, the system is either off line or you have some other issue.


----------



## Firenutt

The speedo does work. What do you mean by the system is off line?


----------



## Sabo

I was having the same issue with my belt actuator and my 4wd wasnt working. I got a bypass and relay and now 4wd works. Only thing is not that i have done this it seems like i have lost power. I can no longer pop a wheelie. not that im going to be doing it all that time but that def means a loss of power. Any ideas what i may have done wrong or what i can do to give me back to normal???:34:


----------



## Firenutt

How do you do the bypass? I have tried everything and everything seems to be working correctly. Where does the actuator get it's power to go to 4wd? I'm about ready to trade it in.


----------



## Sabo

I ordered mine off eBay. Made him an offer of $20 and he took it. Look up actuator bypass on there. Comes with installation instructions too. But remember when u cut the green wire with white stripe connect the wire connector to the part left going into the cdi box. I got the part in like 3 days


----------



## Sabo

U could really make ur own but was easier to just order it lol. Its a relay that you wire in


----------



## Sabo

Even though it don't say 4wd check it to see if it engaged into 4wd. May be a wrong connection somewhere.


----------



## Sabo

Also did u change the brake actuator or the 4wd one?


----------



## Firenutt

I changed the 4wd one. My engine brake works better than ever now. I don't think the 4wd actuator is getting the voltage it needs to operate.


----------



## JstWantoRide

Maybe you need to go to a manual 4wd.


----------



## Lithium177

Mine issue ended up being the cdi. The 4wd switch receive voltage from the cdi.not the controller. don't know why but my 4wd is working now.


----------



## JstWantoRide

Glad you got it figured out!


----------



## chadd

hi hey i have the same problem, i fixed the buss connectors on mine cause the fan quit wqorking, ok everything works great now except the 4x4? the lihghts dont flash at all just stays in two wheel? i dont have voltage at the switch, if i put voltage to the green wire going to the switch it goes in 4x4 and works good even if i just touch the green wire with voltage then remove the wire it stays in untill i put it back to 2x4, then iu can ride it using the switch as long as i want until i shut the machine off for awhile lkike overnite, then when i come back to it, no 4x4? if i touch voltage to the switch it will work fine? this sucks man please help its driving me nuts

---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 PM ----------

hi hey what color wire coming out of the cdi powers the 4x4 switch with the voltage to put it in 4x4? sorery my manual hasnt got here yet? mine has no power to the switch but if i put volts there it works normally? everything tested fine except no voltage at the switch? so if i knew what wire it was coming fron the cdi i could test it and see if the cdi is bad or not? thank you much


----------



## mikenick937

A Prairie 650 Im workin on is doing this. With 12V straight to the actuator it works. It's getting 2.3 at the switch. Switch is good, I checked continuity on it with mulitmeter. Also when I put my control box off my Brute on it the 2wd/4wd light on the dash was still flashing. Now...it will go into 4wd, but to get it back into 2wd you have to turn it off and unplug the control box and CDI, then turn the ket back on and you can here the 4x4 actuator moving. You have to do the same procedure to get it back into 4wd. After reading a few of these posts I'm wondering if the CDI is bad since I've ruled out the switch and Control box. Hmmm...Electrical gremlins.


----------



## dirtydog

I've got. .6 volts coming from my cdi green wire middle plug and .6 volts at the switch when I flip it to 4 wd. Any ideas? I've changed cdi boxes and same problem. I see u guys say that it should be 4.7 volts. I checked actuator and it worked. I have no 4 wd and its not flashing back and forth. Speedo works. Any ideas?


----------



## dirtydog

How about since the actuator is good , put in a three way switch and a use a different power supply and we have 4wd just won't show on the dash. Anyone done this yet?


----------



## mikenick937

dirtydog said:


> How about since the actuator is good , put in a three way switch and a use a different power supply and we have 4wd just won't show on the dash. Anyone done this yet?


 
Have you tried to swap out the 4x4 control box in front of the CDI?


----------



## BigBlueBrute

I know this has been coved but I have a weird problem my bike sat u for about 6 months put a new battery in and started 4 wd 2wd light flasing I unplugged the ecu and flashing stoped but still no 4wd I took off actuarter and diff and put power to it and it turned reinstalled actuartor and now 4 wd 2wd is flashing in 5 sec intervals check power from switch and its going to 4.5 volts and to ground the kbec is still making noise when I turn off the key I was under the impression that 07 brute forces don't have the buss connector problem so haven't checked those wires but fuse box checks ok any ideas wher to look


----------



## dirtydog

mikenick937 said:


> Have you tried to swap out the 4x4 control box in front of the CDI?


No have not. Is that where the actual power comes from? Wasn't sure what the other box was.


----------



## mikenick937

I think power comes from the CDI, the other box is the brain box for the actuators, 4x4 and belt.

---------- Post added at 08:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 AM ----------

On the Prairie I'm workin on I swapped out control boxes with my Brute and it made no difference, also I'm gettin like 2.5 V at the 4x4 switch. I read on here that you should have 4.7V at the switch. So I'm leaning towards the CDI is bad. I wish my buds Prairie was a 03 and up because they use the Brute CDI boxes, 01-02 use a different one.


----------



## dirtydog

I've put a dynatek on that I know works on my buddies. And mine works on his.


----------



## dirtydog

mikenick937 said:


> I think power comes from the CDI, the other box is the brain box for the actuators, 4x4 and belt.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 AM ----------
> 
> On the Prairie I'm workin on I swapped out control boxes with my Brute and it made no difference, also I'm gettin like 2.5 V at the 4x4 switch. I read on here that you should have 4.7V at the switch. So I'm leaning towards the CDI is bad. I wish my buds Prairie was a 03 and up because they use the Brute CDI boxes, 01-02 use a different one.


I know the power goes to the switch from the middle plug green wire from the cdi. Anyone know the wire goin in the cdi that feeds that? Maybe where the power is goin in the cdi for this particular operation is fed the power


----------



## mikenick937

Have you checked all your fuses, connections. Look for a melted wire. I went to school for eletrical engineering. Tracking down electrical gremlins can be a major PITA. Friends Brute stopped running and a connector above the CVT cover, it had a toasted wire in the plug. It shorted out. Couldn't see it until you pulled it apart.


----------



## mikenick937

Turned out the front actuator was bad. It would work when applying 12V directly to it and you could here it worked on the quad but l2wd/4wd lights were flashing. Plugged actuator off my Brute on it and started. Works. Must be bad resistor or weak.


----------



## preppypyro

Guess I am adding myself to this thread. I have a non working actuator. I problem solved mine though. Hoping if someone has a old non working actuator for the 4x4 sitting around, they might maybe sell me a few parts out of it, or the whole thing! 

For mine I had two problems. I was missing the block that goes on the end of the pin that actually engages the 4x4, and the other problem was the piece that slides on to the potentiometer, and is attached to the gear inside of the actuator, came apart from the actuator. So once there was a bit of a load applied, the potentiometer would spin, but it wouldnt spin the gear with the pin on the end of it!


----------



## mikenick937

I ordered a new potentiometer. Going to try an fixed this one I have that's bad.


----------



## gtsum2

I recently got the 2wd/4wd flashing at 2 second intervals. Service manual says two things wrong, but 4wd does work and engine brake works. Any ideas? I'm thinking electrical connection somewhere


----------



## Teddy121

My 4x4 on my 06 brute force will work in reverse but not in drive. It then will work in low and high but not in reverse then it will work in both or neither. I can also pull my diff lock and it wont work. Ive noticed when I have it in 4x4 it makes like a popping or clicking sound. I don't understand it at all to be honest. One day it doesn't do it but the next it will. The day it didn't do it was when I was riding In not much mud and it worked perfect. The next day I went kinda hard and was in mud water and I got stuck in a pretty good hole and noticed that my front tires wouldn't spin but if I put it in reverse they would..Then sometimes it would work in low but not reverse. Then is when my diff wouldn't work. Could something maybe of gotten wet to be the reason it wasn't going in and out? And when I shut my quad off you hear like this buzzing click sound after the key is turned off coming from the front and the same side as the throttle down under everything? what in the world is going on


----------



## Bman41

My brute is doing something similar now. 4wd will not engage and when I kill it I hear the kebc actuator making noise. I'm looking for a way to run 12v directly to the actuator and still keep functions. Any ideas?


----------



## crowelsc

Bman41 said:


> My brute is doing something similar now. 4wd will not engage and when I kill it I hear the kebc actuator making noise. I'm looking for a way to run 12v directly to the actuator and still keep functions. Any ideas?


 
I ripped my brute apart yesterday because of this issue. I checked all of the voltages on EVERY wire coming to and from the harness for the 4x4/switch/relays. I also put a 12v straight to the actuator when it was out of the diff. It worked fine as well. Put it all back together not knowing what was the culprit. And boom it works flawlessly now lol, sometimes it just works out. 

Anyhow, I put alligator clips on my pos and neg terminals of the battery, then inserted the small pins on the other side to the pos/neg on the actuator harness, it will spin if its good. I am by no means an expert but I believe you need to mark where the block that comes out of the actuator is sitting when you take it out of the differential. Then you need to make it line back up with that when you re install. I hope this works for you, it did for me. Also take all of your relays off and clean the hell out of the contact points, you will be surprised at how much stuff gets caked in there. Good Luck!


----------



## adam6604

you guys have problems cracking the actuator itself? im on actuator number 4.. and 3 have all cracked in the same spot, and I put a brand new one in 2 days ago, and went for a ride yesterday, and lost 4x4 the first hole.. rest of the day, it would engage for a second, then disengage...even heard a snap one time.. I noticed the little rectangle piece on the actuator's end was pretty wore out ( had a real big groove ground into it ) im thinking maybe that piece is causing the color to slip and not fully engage? im lost. im sick of replacing these **** things. the quad is awesome except EVERY trip I go on im stuck using 2wd.


----------



## DaveMK1

adam6604 said:


> you guys have problems cracking the actuator itself? im on actuator number 4.. and 3 have all cracked in the same spot, and I put a brand new one in 2 days ago, and went for a ride yesterday, and lost 4x4 the first hole.. rest of the day, it would engage for a second, then disengage...even heard a snap one time.. I noticed the little rectangle piece on the actuator's end was pretty wore out ( had a real big groove ground into it ) im thinking maybe that piece is causing the color to slip and not fully engage? im lost. im sick of replacing these **** things. the quad is awesome except EVERY trip I go on im stuck using 2wd.


I watched a friend install one and he didnt have the block lined up correctly and the same thing happened. It cracked when he tightened it down cause it didnt seat correctly.


----------



## adam6604

I install it correctly, the 4x4 works for about half a hole then it breaks. Lol

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaveMK1

Something ain't right in your diff or the mounting of the actuator. I've pulled mine and put it back about 4 times and twice on my wives sra with no problems. Triple check everything when you put it back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## mrtosh

Where are all the links at??


----------



## adam6604

The rectangle piece on the end of the actuator itself, that physically moves the collar inside the diff. ..would it being grooved/wore on one side maybe cause it too slip out of 4x4? My actuator is working fine but it will slip out of 4x4 when I'm in the sloppy stuff. I noticed that piece is wore pretty good, I'm thinking its causing rhe collar to slip back and forth inside? Hope it makes sense.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chopermech

...


----------



## rmax

you say you have replaced several actuators ,have the blocks all been worn seems like you may have something in the slider splines thats not allowing the slider to engage all the way ,wearing the block ,kicking back cracking actuator houseing


----------



## adam6604

it's been the same block every time, when I buy a new actuator they don't come with the block so I just swap it on, my actuator hasn't failed, but its slipping out of 4wd, and only part I haven't replaced is that block..seems easier to try then pulling the diff. lol


----------



## Duke1021

*How I solved my "4x4 not working" problem on 07 BF 750*

I wanted to post this in case it helps anyone with the problem of the BF not switching to 4x4. I have a 2007 BF 750 NRA edition and noticed that when I tried to switch to 4x4 it would stay in 2wd. No flashing 2wd/4wd indicator on the display to indicate a problem but the front actuator was not engaging. Started checking all connections/voltages/resistances per the manual (except the Speed Sensor) but everything checked out fine. The rubber boot on the 2wd/4wd switch was broken but checked out fine (replaced it anyway). To check if the front actuator was in fact good, I swapped the connectors with the engine actuator and cycled the ignition switch on then off to cycle the actuator and it worked like it should. At this point the only 2 points that could be the problem were the ECU or the Speed Sensor. I had noticed that when this all started, the odometer and trip meters were not incrementing so I opted to replace the Speed Sensor (cheapest of the 2 parts). Turns out the whole problem was the speed sensor and everything works great now. One note on replacing the Speed Sensor – When you go to insert the new Speed Sensor, make sure you connect the plug before installing it into the engine. The connector plug fits very tight and it is easy to push too hard and break the sensor out of its housing :aargh4:.
To shift into 4wd:
1. You must be stopped.
2. Flip 2wd/4wd switch to 4wd.
3. Slowly accelerate forward 1-2 mph and the shift will happen within 8-10 ft. The ECU needs to see forward motion from the Speed Sensor before the shift will happen.
Hope this helps.


----------



## kawiman1992

Does anybody sell manual 4x4 actuators for the brute


----------



## powaowa

I just bought a 2007 bf, and I bought knowing that it had currently had issues with kebc, and actuator. kebc was unplugged and not sure what exactly was wrong with actuator but it aswell was left off or something but with it semi permentantly engaged in 4wd.
not sure if I want to even attempt to fix anything especially since I am new to this stuff,


----------



## adamwedge

Does anyone have a write up on disassembly of the front differential? Mine went POP and no longer engages, front end gets hung up at times, like somethings in there. 

I pulled it out of the bike yesterday and would like to tear it down tomorrow and see what I need. Reading the manual, it looks pretty straight forward. Just wondering if anyone has any tips or tricks. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Coal

I bought a 2008 BF 750 this last summer. Nothing but problems with the front diff, engaging, clunking etc etc.
Bought a used front diff, thinking to replace mine, pull mine out and tore it down, pinion shaft bearing was acting up, lotsa mud water too, cleaned it all up, clutch pack like new. Got looking at the collar that engages the front diff, if I just weld this into the four wheel drive position, let's see how that works. Best thing I could do, no more back lash and banging noises out of the front diff, it's three wheel drive till ya pull the lever, so steering is no problem, can still wheelie too. Was considering the manual setup for engaging the front diff and I might still yet do that if what I have done now gives me any long time grief


----------



## Jason brown

I have an 06 brute 750 that the 4 wheel drive is not working I have bought a new 4x4 actuator and tried a buddys module reason the new actuator I have checked all wiring,fuses,connectors,even under the fusebox I have 4.6 volt to actuator I also check the on off switch are the to round relay in the back part of the 4x4 system because I do not have 12 volt to the actuator I also don't have any blinking lights on dash what am I missing please help also have done the buss mod and my brake actuator is working as it should


----------



## Franny

Did you check the actual 4x4 box? It's the small box behind the CDi that resembles the CDi slightly. I had a issue with one that was causing no dummy lights to flash on the console so I swapped with a buddy and it worked fine. probably not it cause the actuator works, but just an idea.

Sent by tapatalkaroo


----------



## Brocket

when i switch my 09 brute 750 into 4x4, screen says its in 4x4 but does not actually engage. Wondering where i should start in finding the issue.


----------



## 650Mudslinger

I am also having problem. Switch to 4wd and nothing no flashes just stays in 2wd. I tested the actuator with 12v. Before I reinstalled it I plugged it back up turned on the key off and back on and the actuator reset. Should I look at the switch or something else.


----------



## 650Mudslinger

650Mudslinger said:


> I am also having problem. Switch to 4wd and nothing no flashes just stays in 2wd. I tested the actuator with 12v. Before I reinstalled it I plugged it back up turned on the key off and back on and the actuator reset. Should I look at the switch or something else.


Well I cleaned my switch which was dirty. But still no 4x4. What to check next


----------



## Chicomax

I have a 2010 750i it goes into 4x4 bit in the dash it stays in two wheel drive what could be the problem


----------



## JstWantoRide

Chicomax said:


> I have a 2010 750i it goes into 4x4 bit in the dash it stays in two wheel drive what could be the problem


I think the first thing to check is if the actuator is moving. Do you know how to do that?


----------



## backroads

650Mudslinger said:


> I am also having problem. Switch to 4wd and nothing no flashes just stays in 2wd. I tested the actuator with 12v. Before I reinstalled it I plugged it back up turned on the key off and back on and the actuator reset. Should I look at the switch or something else.


I'm in the same boat. I tested the switch and I'm only getting about 2.5v to the switch. Going to dig in, clean and grease all electrical connections. Sent Rmax a text. Won't let me send PM yet.


----------



## Jason brown

My brute will not go in 4wheel drive my lights r not flashing my 2x4 switch is good I check the front actuator works when I apply 12volt to it I've put the pin in 12oclock turn power on a got it to 2or3 miles per hour an it goes out of 4 wheel but will not go back in I've checked the relays by the rollover the buss mod is done only thing I can think of in the black box is there a way to check it with a meter please help bout to ride this thing of a cliff


----------



## Derek rhodes

Can someone post a link to the rmax manual 4wd kit


----------



## JstWantoRide

Derek rhodes said:


> Can someone post a link to the rmax manual 4wd kit


Not sure if he has a link but you can PM him, here is his page MudInMyBlood Forums - View Profile: rmax




Jason brown said:


> My brute will not go in 4wheel drive my lights r not flashing my 2x4 switch is good I check the front actuator works when I apply 12volt to it I've put the pin in 12oclock turn power on a got it to 2or3 miles per hour an it goes out of 4 wheel but will not go back in I've checked the relays by the rollover the buss mod is done only thing I can think of in the black box is there a way to check it with a meter please help bout to ride this thing of a cliff


Jason, not sure how to check the black box but before you ride it off a cliff this is a Sure fix here!


----------



## Finest Racing

Hello everyone. I have been pulling my hair out for 3 days trying to figure out why I do not have 4wd. No flashing lights. I do understand I need to move forward a couple feet for it to activate. While in high or low, if I pull the diff lever I will have 4wd. 
Four wheel drive will only work in reverse if I pull the lever. I cleaned the switch, checked the actuators with 12v. They both work. 
Any suggestions? I tried for 3 days before I made a post. I thought I would look for the obvious and test as much as possible before I made a post. I see that I am not the only person with issues. LOL I have read every post trying to incorporate each one some how to my problem. I will check voltage at the switch again. I would think it is working since the indicator is switching from 2 to 4 on the screen. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Finest Racing

Thanks for the tip. Going over everything three times.  I think I have an idea what the problem is. In 4wd H and low, the front tires will activate and then deactivate (lock and then unlock). I looked at the front diff fluid which was allegedly replaced at the dealer a few months ago, the fluid looks like crap - maybe water in it too. I am thinking if there are clutches in the front diff, they are not grabbing due to the fluid being contaminated. When I pull the lever for the front diff, the front tires will lock up. Some clunking and slipping going on. I will look up the fluid weight and change it. I am a AMSOIL dealer so I will try AMSOIL in it. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Finest Racing

I changed the fluid. I looked like chocolate milk. Still have the same problem. Four wheel drive will only work when I pull the lever. Indicator is not flashing and it will move to the desired position when I move the switch. 
The speedometer is also working. I will now move onto the speed sensor. Will read about how to test this. Only 4 days working on this. I am learning a lot.


----------



## Finest Racing

Update: I removed the actuator from the front diff while the quad had the tires off the ground. I ran the quad up to 2mph and saw the actuator swing 180 degrees. Tried it again and it work with the switch. 

I installed the actuator back onto the diff. With the tires off the ground in 4wd, front left tire was spinning with the rear tires. Lowered the quad onto the ground and tried it in the snow - NO GO. Only 2wd. 

I am thinking the front diff is wiped out due to the fluid. Unknown to how long the fluid was like that. If I use the diff lever, front tires will spin from the power of the engine. 

Is there any way to verify a damage diff without removing it? Thanks.


----------



## rmax

Check the rt axle I have seen them broke right at the splines that engage inside the diff.
So if you pull the leaver the left front will pull but not the rt side


----------



## Finest Racing

Thanks Rmax. When pulling the lever, the left tire is more dominate. The right will spin but not as much.
I just performed a test from the service manual. I parked the quad with the Trans in 4wd. I removed the right front tire and secured the left tire. A 27mm socket on the axel and went to 114lbs on a torque wrench. Test results - pass. If I remeber correctly when I pull the lever the front tires will spin but not as if there is a spool. The left will be more dominate in this test.


----------



## Finest Racing

Here is another update. I jacked up the quad. I have the trans in 4wd in High. The right front tire has no drag on it. It will spin free. The left tire has drag and you can hear the diff working with the left tire. 

I start the quad up while the tires are off the ground. The front left tire is spinning. The right one is not. I cannot stop the tire from spinning. If I release the brake with my foot on the tire (left front tire) my foot will prevent the tire from spinning. 

I think at this point it is safe to say that something is wrong with the diff.

I also noticed that the KEBC area is loud/noisy. Looks like I will be disassembling the diff and the transmission. Any suggestions while I am in here?


----------



## Finest Racing

I made an adjustment on the diff control lever. This made a difference, but the rt tire did not work. From the left tire spinning 1 out of 10 times of me trying on snow. I am at 3/4 out of 10 tries. Not all the time did it engage. Something going on inside the diff. I will remove it tomorrow. 

I guess the best place to buy replacement parts would be the dealer. I heard some stories about ebay parts. It will really stink if I open it up and see nothing wrong. That would be a kick in the...

Here is a picture of the fluid I drained out the other day.


----------



## rmax

Check out dealercostparts.com for OEM parts I get a lot of Kawie parts from them


----------



## Finest Racing

Thanks for the info, I found a place that was just a little less. OEM Motorcycle, ATV/UTV, Snowmobile and Marine Parts. Aftermarket Motorcycle Parts, Gear, Accessories, Helmets and Tires - 2WheelPros.com
Thanks again


----------



## rmax

That's good to know thanks rmax


----------



## ethancarver14

I have a 2010 brute 750. My battery died the other day so I hooked a battery charger to it and it made the 2wd and 4wd start flashing back and forth and when I rode it once the battery was charged it wouldn't go into 4x4. What coukd that be?


----------



## 2010Bruterider

ethancarver14 said:


> I have a 2010 brute 750. My battery died the other day so I hooked a battery charger to it and it made the 2wd and 4wd start flashing back and forth and when I rode it once the battery was charged it wouldn't go into 4x4. What coukd that be?



The flashing is a code. You'll need to time the flashes, then look it up in the manual. The electronic 4x4 is a complicated system. Several parts working together. It's likely that the charger didn't cause the issue, it was just coincidence. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donaldg

my brother just bought an 06 brute force 650i and the 4wd works but you cant hear the actuator "whirrling" or making any noise when you flip the switch. it wont go into 4wd at a standstill you have to move it like five/ten feet and then the 4wd light goes on. it doesnt flash or anything like most of them do so i was wondering if that is just how they are. my arctic cat can switch 4wd to 2wd on the fly or still and you can hear the actuator working. didnt know if kawasaki is different.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

The brute has to roll some to engage. That's normal. It won't shift on the fly. If you don't ease it into 4x4, you can break stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dkh100

If my brake one goes out can it cause my 4x4 one not to work im not going but a new actuator Imma just buy the 300 dollar 4x4 cable mod 


2 inch hl lift 
Snorkels by snorkel your atv 2inch
Full single muzzle exhaust 
Dalton clutch for max 32 with 2 added rivets in weights for gumbo mud 
Dyno programmer
Stock cdi and computers


----------



## NMKawierider

Dkh100 said:


> If my brake one goes out can it cause my 4x4 one not to work im not going but a new actuator Imma just buy the 300 dollar 4x4 cable mod
> 
> 
> 2 inch hl lift
> Snorkels by snorkel your atv 2inch
> Full single muzzle exhaust
> Dalton clutch for max 32 with 2 added rivets in weights for gumbo mud
> Dyno programmer
> Stock cdi and computers


Yes, an error code from either cuts control power to both.


----------



## Dkh100

Yeah Cuz it won't do what it normally does anymore after Shutting off the key and I switched the 4x4 one with the brake one and it did the same thing it's like a light tapping inside when the key is one 


2 inch hl lift 
Snorkels by snorkel your atv 2inch
Full single muzzle exhaust 
Dalton clutch for max 32 with 2 added rivets in weights for gumbo mud 
Dyno programmer
Stock cdi and computers


----------



## Mattdamobster

I have a 2011 650 that will not go into 4x4. The light just stays at 2wd when the switch is pressed. Finally got a chance to try and diagnose the problem. The switch works, and the actuator by the foot clicks when the switch is switched to 4x4, but doesn't spin the gears. I read some of the thread listed, but didn't find a solution to this. I would assume the actuator would need to be replaced, but wanted to check with you guys first. Thanks for the help thus far.


----------



## JstWantoRide

That is probably the problem. Just go manual and never worry about it again. Featured Products - 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmax

Manual conversion an do away with all the electric Bullshit an start enjoying the brute you can spend over 1k on components an many hrs of tracking problems just to have another 4wd failure manual conversion 250$ shipped 1hr or less to install


----------



## Mattdamobster

Should I just get the actuator harness for $285 or get the kit with the KEBC delete as well? Thanks guys!


----------



## JstWantoRide

If you want the 2wd 4wd display lights to work and if you ever want to remove your KEBC actuator get the combo kit, if not just get the manual actuator kit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epeed1

*Brake Actuator Problems*

2008 Brute Force 650, removed actuator cleaned, tested with battery to be sure it turns and it does, check ohm reading and the are in line. When the switch is turned off, continues to hum and will run battery down. You can switch on and off a few time and it will stop or sometime you can tap actuator and it will stop. Anyone know how to fix this or what is causing it?


----------



## johnny ukelele

When i test my 4x4 switch, I have .09 v, when it should be 0...
It's like i have power bleeding thru my ground somehow...
Thought it might be a bad diode in my regulator/ rectifier, but still there when I unplug the rectifier....
4wd is blinking on dash in 1 second intervals, or .05 seconds each...actuator tests good, works when hitting it with power on bench...

To me It is not killing all of the poWer, so it will not switch to 4x4. ....

Any ideas??


----------



## johnny ukelele

dirtydog said:


> I've got. .6 volts coming from my cdi green wire middle plug and .6 volts at the switch when I flip it to 4 wd. Any ideas? I've changed cdi boxes and same problem. I see u guys say that it should be 4.7 volts. I checked actuator and it worked. I have no 4 wd and its not flashing back and forth. Speedo works. Any ideas?


Seems dirtydog had the same problem...wonder if he ever figured it out...


----------



## Kai

I have an 02 Prairie 650

4x4 works, all the time, switching to 2wd causes the 2wd/4wd to flash and 4wd stays engaged.


----------



## CallMePreach

Getting pretty bad popping coming from the front end while 4WD is locked in. It only does it under load. The quad was mudded some by previous owner. I know hardly anything about these machines so any help would be appreciated. I’d rather try to fix it myself and learn about the machine than pay someone else to do it. Thanks Folks


----------

